# Shadow vs.Tire on a Rope...



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We got about a minute and a half of footage - he did this for about five minutes. 

037_zps7f9a3512.mp4 video by ShadowGolden - Photobucket


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Too cute! He sure showed that tire who was boss!


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Sometimes, it just doesn't take much! LOL.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg--that was soo cute!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, very very cute! I love the "fierce beast" noises dogs make when playing like that. My toy spaniel still does that... Little Shadow is a doll..!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone - he does this with a lot of his toys. Big tough guy flinging around the toys.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. That toy did not stand a chance!


----------

